# Inside hen- parasite worry?



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dora has been inside for almost a month due to wry neck. I didnt even think about parasites . I dont see any on her. Do i need to dust her for parasites even though she has been in the house for almost a month? She is feeling better and stronger .

And if i do need to dust her shoukd i use wood ashes, DE, or something else?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If she isn't exhibiting signs of them, you don't have to, no. 

As a preventative I do the whole flock in fall and spring. Other than that I don't dust unless there's an issue.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, i was worried about it. Occasionally she scratches her head but nothing else


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Way back when you mentioned treating her for an ear infection. Why? Did you see something that caused you to think she had one?

An occasional scratching usually is nothing. But if she's doing it enough for you to notice there might be something. 

Have you checked her with a flashlight to see if there is movement going on? If you do see something use something pyrethrin based. In her compromised condition using anything stronger might set her back. Human lice treatment usually is pyrethrin based, there are some bird sprays out there that are only pyrethrins.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The vet thought it was inner ear as she leaned to one side when he was examining her. I checked her over and dont see any parasites i was worried if i needed to dust her just in case


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch her, see if she's scratching the same side. There is conflicting information out there on whether or not chickens can have ear mites. But I would think that if she had them or an infection you would have seen other outward signs of a problem by now. She might be scratching because of her current condition. Muscle twitches, pain, its hard to know for certain why she's doing it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I will keep an eye on her for sure. The vet didnt see anything when he examined her but who knows..


----------

